# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  The Fall and Rise of the Supers

## Jim Kelly

Preface: This list began some weeks ago as something I threw together for another thread. When I looked at my list, I found I'd made a lot of mistakes and it was inadequate. So I worked on it over the next many days until it became much bigger than I had first intended.

It was so big that I had to break it down into smaller sections, so I could post it here within the character limits for posts.


*The Fall and Rise of the Supers*

(timeline determined by on sale dates rather than cover dates)

Pre-Code Comics, 1950 - 1954

Overview: By 1950, most of the super-heroes had already suffered severe losses. Publishers had turned to other genres--western, funny animals, crime, celebrities, teen humour, good girl, war, jungle adventure, horror, romance and science fiction. The concept of the masked mystery man and costumed super-hero survived by adaptation to these other genres as horror mystery men or as western masked vigilantes or as caped funny animals or as science-heroes in space-suits with ray-guns.

----------


## Jim Kelly

*early 1950*

☞ The St. John publishing house releases *IT RHYMES WITH LUST*, some time in 1950 [not sure when]. A digest size comic book, 128 pages plus cover, in black & white, the book describes itself as a "picture novel." Arnold Drake and Leslie Waller provide the script (credited as "Drake Waller"), while Matt Baker and Ray Osrin are the artists. This is not a super-hero comic--it's more of a thriller-romance--but it's an important experiment in comics history. A second long form picture novel follows--THE CASE OF THE SMILING BUDDHA, an "original, all-picture mystery," by Manning Lee Stokes and Charles Raab.

Flash forward: This is maybe the first comic book work by Arnold Drake (he and Leslie Waller came up with the story at college the previous year) and after this, a neighbour, Bob Kane, employs him as a collaborator on his comics for National Comics (D.C.). Drake goes on to have a significant comics output, including the Doom Patrol.


☞ A Jerry Siegel creation, * JON JUAN* (Spring 1950) arrives from Toby Press as 1950 begins. Alex Schomburg's story art is a rare find, since Schomburg almost exclusively does cover art, not inside panels. 

Jon Juan,"the one and only superlover, " is born thousands of years ago on the ancient continent of Atlantis.  Jon makes love to beautiful Atlantean women, before a disapproving mob goes after him. He falls into an ice pack. Presumed dead, Juan is actually preserved in ice (a healing factor from the seaweed encased in the ice makes him immortal), whereas Atlantis meets with disaster and falls into the sea. In his iceberg, Jon Juan floats to warmer climes, thaws and revives, to enjoy  lusty, swashbuckling escapades throughout history. 


☞ *A MOON, A GIRL...ROMANCE* No. 12 (March-April 1950) is the last ish, at newsstands the 1st week in January 1950, from E.C. (which stands for Educational Comics/Entertaining Comics).

Flashback facts: The 1st issue of this title is *MOON GIRL* AND THE PRINCE, the next 5 issues are just MOON GIRL, then a couple are MOON GIRL FIGHTS CRIME, before it ends up as A MOON, A GIRL...ROMANCE for the last 4 issues. Moon Girl appears in the first 9 issues of the comic, between December 1947 and June 1949. In truth, she debuts in THE HAPPY HOULIHANS No.1 (Fall 1947) which comes out the same month as her own 1st issue. Posing as high school teacher Claire Lune, she's really a princess from Samarkand who gets her powers from a moonstone.


☞ Also in January 1950, for the *"New Trend"* line, E.C. converts 2 more titles to horror anthologies: THE VAULT OF HORROR--takes the numbering of WAR AGAINST CRIME--with No. 12 (April-May 1950)--and THE HAUNT OF FEAR--with No. 15 (May-June 1950)--takes over from GUNFIGHTER, which in turn had been FAT AND SLAT. However, HAUNT then converts to TWO-FISTED TALES (Harvey Kurtzman's war comics) after only 3 issues. A new run of THE HAUNT OF FEAR starts later in the year at No. 4 (November-December 1950). 

These 2 horrors are added to THE CRYPT OF TERROR, which takes over from CRIME PATROL, in December 1949, No. 17 (April-May 1950)--that CRYPT title then becomes the famous TALES FROM THE CRYPT with No. 20 (Oct.-Nov. '50). These 3 anthologies share 3 hosts: the *Crypt-Keeper*, the *Vault-Keeper* and the *Old Witch*. February 1950, E.C. adds to the "New Trend" with the 1st ish of WEIRD SCIENCE, and then WEIRD FANTASY in March. 


☞ Based on the CBS radio series of the same name, the 1st issue of *LET'S PRETEND* (May-June 1950) from D. S. Publishing goes on sale in early 1950. There are two other issues that same year, then D. S. closes up shop.

Flashback facts: LET'S PRETEND (1934 - 1954) is a children's theatre program that adapts fairy tales and fantasy stories for the radio. The comic book does the same during its short existence.  


☞ National Comics (D.C.) publishes the 1st *Superbaby* story in SUPERBOY 8 (May-June 1950), available March 1950.


☞ The May release of the *SUPERMAN-TIM* promotional comic is the last one.

Flashback fact: The 1st of these giveaways comes out in 1942. [Distributed at Tim Stores; D.C./National]


☞ SUPERMAN 65 (July-August 1950) features *"The Three Supermen from Krypton,"* on sale May 1950. This is the 1st glimpse of other survivors from the doomed planet Krypton. [D.C./National]


☞ At the end of May, Quality Comics puts out the final *LADY LUCK*, No. 90 (August 1950), featuring all new stories of the costumed crimefighter, in reality socialite Brenda Banks.

Flashback facts: Lady Luck is created as a 4 page back-up feature for THE SPIRIT section, in the very first such comic section, June 2nd, 1940. Her final appearance in the sections is November 3rd, 1946. In truth, this run of LADY LUCK is short, only taking that title with No. 86 (December 1949). The original title is SMASH COMICS, beginning in 1939.


☞ Fox's *BLUE BEETLE* ends with No. 60 (August 1950), at newsstands June 1950.

Flashback facts: The Beetle, alias Dan Garrett, begins his career in the back pages of MYSTERY MEN COMICS No. 1 (August 1939). In subsequent issues, Dan starts to wear invulnerable chainmail and his druggist gives him Vitamin 2X to increase his energy.  The 1st issue of BLUE BEETLE (Winter 1940) goes on sale at the start of 1940. That title is published by Fox, but after 11 issues it ends--publisher Victor Fox having numerous financial problems. Finally in 1942, Holyoke gets the rights to continue the title with issue 12 up to 30. Then in 1944, Fox resumes publishing the title as of 31 (May 1944). 

Flash forward: Charlton later revives Blue Beetle in 1954.


☞ On sale June 1950 is the 1st ish of the science fiction anthology *STRANGE ADVENTURES* (August-September 1950). Space explorer of the 21st century, *Chris KL-99*, is featured in issues 1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 15. [D.C./National]


☞ Quality's *THE SPIRIT*--which reprints stories from Will Eisner's THE SPIRIT section--comes to the end with No. 22 (August 1950), at newsstands June 1950


☞ In the same month, *TORCHY* reaches the end of her own title's run with No. 6 (September 1950). 

Flashback fact: Torchy Todd starts out as a comic strip character created by Bill Ward for Army newspapers in World War II (1944) before getting her own back-up feature in DOLL MAN 8 (Spring 1946). [Quality]


☞ July 1950 sees the 1st issue of *GHOST RIDER*. The publisher double classifies many of their titles so that some are also identified as *A-1* in the indicia thus, besides being No. 1, this is identified as "A-1 No. 27" in the indicia. 

Flashback facts: Not to be confused with Marvel's later use of the Ghost Rider code-name, this western hero is published by Vin Sullivan's *Magazine Enterprises*. Sullivan's name may be familiar as he starts out working for Major Malcolm Wheeler Nicholson at National Allied, as an artist, writer and editor for NEW FUN, NEW COMICS, DETECTIVE COMICS and ACTION COMICS. He is the editor on the very early Superman and Batman stories, in 1938 and 1939. After leaving National (D.C.), Sullivan establishes Magazine Enterprises in 1943.

The character of Ghost Rider begins as the Calico Kid in TIM HOLT and later reveals himself to be Rex Fury before adopting a new masked identity as the Ghost Rider.


☞ On sale July 1950, Star Publications reprints stories of *WHITE RIDER AND SUPER HORSE* in three issues, Nos. 4 (September 1950) - 6 (March 1951) taken from Novelty Press's BLUE BOLT 1940 series. White Rider is just your typical masked cowboy hero, but Super Horse (alias Cloud) puts Gene Autry's Champion to shame.


☞ July 20th, 1950, *SUPERMAN VS. ATOM MAN*, a 15 part serial starring Kirk Alyn and Noel Neil, is released in theatres. [Distributed by Columbia Pictures] 

Flashback fact: The previous 1948 SUPERMAN serial also stars Alyn and Neil.

Flash forward: Kirk Alyn later plays BLACKHAWK in a 1952 serial. Noel Neil returns to play Lois Lane in the 2nd season of THE ADVENTURES OF SUPERMAN and thereafter (1953 - 1958).


☞ "The Girl in Superboy's Life," the 1st appearance of *Lana Lang*, is in SUPERBOY 10 (September-October 1950), on sale July 1950. [D.C./National]

----------


## Jim Kelly

*late 1950*

☞ A spin-off from Tootsie Rolls candy, Toby Press publishes 2 issues of *CAPTAIN TOOTSIE* in 1950, cover dated October and December but on sale in August and October respectively. The Captain is assisted by the Secret Legion Kids--Rollo, Fisty and Fatso.


☞ Timely's *MARVEL BOY* No. 1 (December 1950) arrives at newsstands August 1950. Bob Grayson is born on Earth, but in 1934, after the Nazis kill his mother and sister, his father--the scientist Matthew Grayson--takes the infant Bob in a rocketship to Uranus. The boy grows up to have extraordinary powers and so the scientist returns his teen-age son to Earth, where Bob becomes Marvel Boy. 

Issue 2 (February 1951), on sale October 1950, is the last under that title and with issue 3 (April 1951), out in December 1950, it becomes ASTONISHING but continues to feature stories of Marvel Boy until issue 6 (October 1951). After that ASTONISHING continues as an anthology for many years, finally ending with issue 63 (August 1957). 


☞ Avon's STRANGE WORLDS features *Kenton of the Star Patrol* in Nos. 1 and 3 to 6--great art from Joe Kubert, Carmine Infantino, Joe Orlando and Wally Wood--1st issue (November 1950), on sale August 1950. The last issue is 9 (November 1952); however, the title gets a second life when EERIE becomes STRANGE WORLDS with No. 18 (October-November 1954), finally ending at 22 (September-October 1955). 


☞ August 1950, issue 95 (October 1950) of Quality's *MODERN COMICS* is the end for this title. 

Flashback fact: MODERN has its start as MILITARY COMICS in 1941 with *Blackhawk* the lead feature in every issue. 

Flash forward: The Blackhawks--a team of aviators from around the world--provide inspiration for Marvel's international approach to the X-Men, as first seen in GIANT-SIZE X-MEN No. 1 (May 1975).


☞ *Plastic Man* ends his *POLICE COMICS* run in issue 102 (October 1950), out August 1950. After that, POLICE is a straight crime comic, while Plas continues in his own title.

Flashback facts: The Plastic Man first shows up in the inaugural issue of POLICE COMICS (August 1941). "Eel" O'Brien can never catch a break. An orphan at ten, always getting pushed around, he pushes back and gets in with the wrong crowd. One night, on a job, escaping a guard, he's plugged full of holes and just his luck a vat of acid tips over and drenches him. Long story short, he wakes up in a monastery the next morning (as you do) and he can stretch like nobody's business. As Plastic Man, he works for the Feds, along with his buddy, Woozy Winks. [Quality]


☞ To defend the Earth from an oncoming alien invasion, Gordon Dane becomes *CAPTAIN SCIENCE* in the 1st issue of his own quarterly mag (November 1950), from Youthful Magazines. The title ends with issue 7 (December 1951), but Gordon Dane returns in FANTASTIC which picks up the numbering from this title.


☞ October 1950, "The Secret Life of Catwoman" reveals that the feline felon's true identity is *Selina Kyle*, in BATMAN 62 (December 1950 - January 1951).

Flashback facts: First known as the Cat, her 1st appearance is in BATMAN No. 1 (Spring 1940). An enigma throughout the 1940s, Catwoman assumes many guises. Once she recovers her memory, she turns over a new leaf and assists the Dark Knight in his war on crime, before being lured back into the underworld. [D.C./National]


☞ The 1st issue of *CAPTAIN ATOM* (no cover date) goes on sale October 1950. Published by *Nation-Wide*, a Chicago company, it's 52 pages for 5¢--which is a steal! It's supposed to be educational so maybe the low price is subsidized. The series lasts for 7 issues, with the final ish out July 1951. 

As the text explains on the inside front cover of the 1st ish, at only 21, Captain Atom is world famous as an athlete, adventurer and scholar. Sponsored by Professor King, Captain Atom flies King's custom-built luxury turbojet airliner all over the globe, assisted by Rusty McQuigg, co-pilot, navigator and radio man. Along for the adventure are King, his lovely wife and their two adopted 12-year old twins, Jeff and Carol, as well as the twins' nurse and governess, 19 year old Jill Jordan. Captain Atom chooses to wear no trousers and young Jeff does the same. 

Flash forward: Not to be confused with the Charlton Captain Atom who first appears in SPACE ADVENTURES 33 (March 1960) on sale at the beginning of 1960.


☞ When TIM HOLT hears the legend of a vigilante named *Red Mask*, he's inspired to assume that masked identity himself, in No. 20 (October 1950) of his own magazine. The story of the previous Red Mask resembles that of Zorro. With the success of the masked mystery man, TIM HOLT is retitled RED MASK with No. 42 (June-July 1954), coming to an end with No. 54 (September 1957). 

Behind the scenes: Charles John "Tim" Holt III is the star of many Western B movies from R.K.O. in the 1940s and early 1950s. Tim Holt is also a veteran of W.W. II, serving as a bombardier in the U. S. Army Air Force. And he's the star of some classics movies, including Orson Welles' THE MAGNIFICENT AMBERSONS (1942) and John Huston's THE TREASURE OF THE SIERRA MADRE (1948). Holt never becomes a crimefighter called the Red Mask--yet in the comic book that bears his name he does. [Magazine Enterprises]


☞ At the end of October 1950, National Comics (D.C.) puts out the first annual *RUDOLPH THE RED-NOSED REINDEER.* The Christmas series continues for thirteen issues, the last in 1962.


☞ Archie publishes the 1st annual issue of FAUNTLEROY COMICS in November 1950. The comic is a spin-off of *SUPER DUCK COMICS* (The Cockeyed Wonder). 

Flashback facts: Originally appearing in JOLLY JINGLES 10 (Summer 1943), Super Duck starts as a Superman parody and gets super-powers by taking vitamins. He soon wins his own title--1st issue Fall 1944--but the super-hero spoof quickly fades and he is mainly known for being an odd duck. 

Fauntleroy is the nephew of the Cockeyed Wonder. Al Fagaly is the artist-creator for both--he is also the co-creator of the long running syndicated strip, THERE OUGHTA BE A LAW. While SUPER DUCK enjoys an extensive run--ending with No. 94 (December 1960)--FAUNTLEROY COMICS ends its annual act after only 3 issues, the last out July 1952.


☞ At newsstands December 1950, the surprise ending of the Batman story in DETECTIVE COMICS 168 (February 1951) reveals that *"The Man Behind the Red Hood"* is the Joker.

 Flash forward: In 1988, this story is rehashed for BATMAN: THE KILLING JOKE. [D.C./National]


☞ *Jet Powers*, a master of science, fights alien threats to our world, in the 1st issue of JET, on sale December 1950. A second feature is *Space Ace* who travels our solar system fighting menaces on other worlds. After 4 issues the title changes to SPACE ACE with No. 5 as he takes over the comic; however that's the final issue in the run, on sale August 1952. [Magazine Enterprises]


☞ Out in December 1950, the *Justice Society of America* say adieu in ALL-STAR COMICS 57 (February-March 1951)--this is the last appearance of the Flash (Jay Garrick), Green Lantern (Alan Scott), Hawkman (Carter Hall), Dr. Mid-Nite (Charles McNider), the Atom (Al Pratt) and Black Canary (Dinah Drake) for many years. The title becomes ALL STAR WESTERN with the next issue.

Flashback facts: The Justice Society of America is first formed at a Thanksgiving dinner held in ALL-STAR COMICS No. 3 (Winter 1940). Hawkman has the distinction of being the only super-hero at that meeting and every meeting after that during the original run. [D.C./National]

----------


## Jim Kelly

*early 1951*

☞ February 1951, the 1st issue of *MYSTERY IN SPACE* (April-May 1951) goes on sale. The 25th century space team, the *Knights of the Galaxy* are the lead feature in the first 7 issues. [D.C./National]


☞ Jet Dixon leads the *SPACE SQUADRON* peace keeping force through the galaxy, aboard the Solar 1, in the 1st issue of their magazine (June 1951), on sale February 1951. The series lasts 6 issues, with the final issue retitled SPACE WORLDS (April 1952), on sale December 1951, even though it still stars the Space Squadron. [Timely/Atlas/Marvel]


☞ *Zatara* exits this plane of existence after WORLD'S FINEST COMICS 51 (April-May 1951). 

Flashback fact: Zatara the Magician debuts in ACTION COMICS No. 1 (June 1938).

Flash forward: His daughter, Zatanna, makes her 1st appearance in HAWKMAN 4 (October-November 1964) as she begins her search for her father (do the math). [D.C./National]


☞ Ajax-Farrell's ersatz Lone Ranger, *THE LONE RIDER*, gets his 1st issue (April 1951), at newsstands February 1951. His faithful companion is Bright Feather and his trusted stallion is Lightnin'. 

The 2nd issue has the debut of *Golden Arrow* as a back-up feature--not to be confused with the Fawcett character of the same name, who 1st appears in WHIZ COMICS No. 2 (February 1940)--this Golden Arrow is a Native-American. THE LONE RIDER's last issue is 26 (July 1955).


☞ The *last radio episode* of THE ADVENTURES OF SUPERMAN is broadcast on March 1st, 1951, having been on the air since February 12th, 1940. 

Behind the scenes: *Bud Collyer* voices both Superman and Clark Kent throughout the run of the series; he also the voice for them in the '40s and '60s Superman cartoons.


☞ March 1951, *Marsboy* meets SUPERBOY in issue 14 (May-June 1951) of the title.

Flash forward: Marsboy is later rehashed as Star Boy in the Legion of Super-Heroes. [D.C./National]


☞ At newsstands April 1951, the 1st issue of *SPACE DETECTIVE* (July 1951) features Rod Hathaway and his gal pal Teena, as they fly to other planets solving mysteries--out of this world artwork by Orlando and Wood. The title lasts for 4 issues with the final on sale April 1952. [Avon]


☞ A mutant ahead of his time, Adam Blake a.k.a. *Captain Comet*, debuts in STRANGE ADVENTURES 9 (June 1951), out May 1951. [D.C./National]


☞ Also May 1951, ACTION COMICS 158 (July 1951), "The Kid from Krypton" retells *Superman's origin*, but unlike previous origin stories for the Man of Steel this one includes his life as *Superboy.* 

Flashback fact: Even though MORE FUN COMICS 101 (January-February 1945) introduces the Boy of Steel, that phase of Clark Kent's life is never admitted in the adult adventures before this story. [D.C./National]


☞ Sir Justin, *the Shining Knight*, makes his last crusade in ADVENTURE COMICS 166 (July 1951), at newsstands May 1951. 

Flashback facts: The Shining Knight actually debuts in ADVENTURE COMICS 66 (September 1941)--he and his flying horse, Winged Victory, are unthawed from the ice that has kept them in suspended animation since their days in the court of King Arthur. Sir Justin is also a member of the Seven Soldiers of Victory, as seen in LEADING COMICS 1 (Winter 1941) - 14 (Spring 1945). [D.C./National]


☞ At newsstands June 1951, *CASPER THE* [FRIENDLY] *GHOST* 5 (September 1951) is the last ish from Archer St. John's publishing house. Harvey Comics continues the series in 1953. 


☞ June 1951, BLACK CAT MYSTERY COMICS 30 (August 1951) is the last issue to feature the *Black Cat* herself, not to be confused with the later Marvel character. 

Flashback Facts: Stuntwoman Linda Turner, alias the Black Cat, debuts in POCKET COMICS No. 1 (August 1941). She wins her own title in 1946. As the popularity of super-heroes wanes, Linda Turner's title has a few format changes (WESTERN and MYSTERY COMICS), before she's asked to leave. [Harvey]

----------


## Jim Kelly

*late 1951*

☞ *CLASSICS ILLUSTRATED* 90 [Highest Reorder No. 89] (December 1951) is the 1st printing of their *Green Mansions* adapting the W. H. Hudson story of *Rima*, the jungle goddess. 

Behind the scenes: In late 1951, Curtis Circulation begins distributing Gilberton's CLASSICS ILLUSTRATED--they had already been doing so in Canada since 1948. The CLASSICS are promoted in schools as an educational tool.  Curtis Circulation is an offshoot of Curtis Publishing Company, which puts out THE SATURDAY EVENING POST and THE LADIES' HOME JOURNAL, among others.

Flash forward: In 1969, Perfect Film and Chemical, which now owns Curtis Circulation, buys out Marvel Comics from Martin Goodman, and Curtis is their new distributor. 1973, Perfect Film is renamed Cadence Industries.

National Periodicals (D. C.) adapts the story of RIMA, THE JUNGLE GIRL in 1974.


☞ When Tod Kramer and Vivian Foote volunteer to time travel 85 years into the past from 1950, they end up travelling 85 years into the future in the one-shot sci-fi mag ROCKET SHIP X (September 1951) *the last comic from Fox* before they fold up their tent, on sale July 1951.


☞ *TONTO* gets his own comic--the 1st issue is numbered 2 (August-October 1951) as the previous FOUR COLOR 312 is a Tonto try-out issue (on sale December 1950). The title becomes THE LONE RANGER'S COMPANION TONTO with the next issue and runs until No. 33 (November 1958 - January 1959). [Dell]


☞ The 1st issue of *BEST OF THE WEST*, out August 1951, features Ghost Rider, Durango Kid, Straight Arrow and B-Bar-B Riders. Red Mask (Tim Holt) takes the place of B-Bar-B Riders for the remaining 11 issues, while Red Hawk switches in for Durango Kid in the final issue, 12 (April-June 1954). [Magazine Enterprises]


☞ August 1951, Martha Roberts becomes *Doll Girl* for the 1st time in DOLL MAN 37 (December 1951). Appearing ever since the 1st Doll Man story in FEATURE COMICS 27 (December 1939), Martha is the daughter of Professor Roberts and the devoted girl friend of Darrel Dane (alias Doll Man). [Quality]


☞ *The Phantom* is featured in HARVEY COMICS HITS 51 (October 1951), available August 1951, which is actually the 1st issue of this title, formerly JOE PALOOKA. [Harvey]


☞ At newsstands September 1951, as of issue 111 (November 1951), *BLUE BOLT* becomes BLUE BOLT WEIRD TALES OF TERROR, with all horror stories and no Blue Bolt himself. 

Flashback facts: In 1949, L.B. Cole's Star Publications takes over BLUE BOLT from Novelty Press. Blue Bolt is just an adventurer, no costume, in his later Novelty stories, but in the Star run they reprint old Novelty Press stories from when he was still in his super-hero suit. 


☞ *Doctor Thirteen*, also known as the Ghost Breaker, debuts in STAR SPANGLED COMICS 122 (November 1951), on sale September 1951. Terry Thirteen makes it his mission to debunk all supernatural phenomena. [D.C./National]


☞ September 1951, St. John, the publisher of the ongoing PAUL TERRY'S MIGHTY MOUSE COMICS, launches PAUL TERRY'S MIGHTY MOUSE ADVENTURES No. 1 (November 1951); however with the 2nd issue it becomes simply *ADVENTURES OF MIGHTY MOUSE*. Eventually this title morphs with another St. John title, PAUL TERRY'S COMICS (originally titled TERRY-TOON COMICS), assuming its numbering. 

Flashback facts: Initially, this spoof of Superman is *Super Mouse* in the cartoon "The Mouse of Tomorrow, " from Terry-Toons (debut October 16th, 1942). More cartoons follow, but Paul Terry learns that Standard has their own *Supermouse*--debuts in COO-COO COMICS No. 1 (October 1942), on sale in the summer of 1942 (before the Terry-Toons character). So then the Terry-Toons rodent becomes Mighty Mouse (as of 1944). 

Timely is Mighty's 1st publisher--beginning with TERRY-TOON COMICS 38 (November 1945). St. John gains the license in 1947.


☞ The final issue of SENSATION COMICS to star *Wonder Woman* is 106 (November-December 1951), at newsstands in September 1951. 

Flashback fact: After a preview in ALL-STAR COMICS 8 (December 1941 - January 1942), the Amazon Princess stars in SENSATION COMICS when the 1st issue (January 1942) hits the newsstands November 1941. [D.C./National]


☞ From the American Comics Group, *THE HOODED HORSEMAN* 21 (January-February 1952) is the 1st issue under that title, on sale November 1951. Bud Fraser wears a red mask as the western mystery man, the Hooded Horseman, along with his dog *Flash*. Their run comes to an end with 27 (January-February 1953). However, the title comes back for a second run, taking over the numbering from OUT OF THE NIGHT with No. 18 (November-December 1954) ending with 22 (August-September 1955).


☞ November 23rd, 1951, *SUPERMAN AND THE MOLE MEN*, starring George Reeves and Phyllis Coates, is released in theatres. [Distributed by Lippert Pictures]


☞ Christmas is not so merry for *VENUS* in 1951, as that's when the last issue of her own mag goes on sale--No. 19 (April 1952). 

Flashback fact: As we learn in her 1st issue (August 1948), Venus rules the planet Venus for centuries before coming to Earth and working for _Beauty_ magazine. [Timely/Atlas/Marvel]

----------


## Jim Kelly

*early 1952*

☞ At some time in 1952*, the syndicated newspaper strip, *MISS FURY* by Tarpé Mills, comes to an end. 

Flashback fact: Originally BLACK FURY, this super-hero strip begins running on April 6th, 1941. To become Miss Fury, wealthy Marla Drake dons a panther skin that she inherited from her uncle, what he got from a witch doctor, which seems to give her enhanced strength and speed. Timely publishes MISS FURY 1 (Winter 1942) - 8 (Winter 1945), reprinting the strip. [Distributed by the Bell Syndicate]

*(I haven't yet found the exact date.)


☞ On sale at the beginning of 1952 or the end of 1951, FANTASTIC 8 (February 1952) has the final story of *Captain Science*; the next issue is the last issue and is your standard horror anthology. 

Flash forward to doom: *Youthful Magazines* is the publisher, but they don't have many good years left as time draws a curtain in 1954.


☞ January 1952, *Dick Briefer's FRANKENSTEIN* is given new life when issue 18 (March 1952) revives the moribund monster title, following the extreme horror fashion of the day. 

Flashback facts: In 1940, Dick Briefer tries to sell his Frankenstein strip to the syndicates, but there are no takers, so the feature winds up in PRIZE COMICS 7 (December 1940) [from "Feature Publications" which comes to use the imprint "Prize" for all its comics]. These "New Adventures of Frankenstein" play on the terrifying image of the monster with a touch of pathos. Amid all the super-hero knock-offs in PRIZE, Briefer's chiller thriller stands out. 

However, in PRIZE COMICS 33 (August 1943), the creature is captured and turned into a new man, a kinder gentler Frankenstein's monster. This funny turn leads to the Merry Monster gaining his own comic book, FRANKENSTEIN, 1st issue on sale April 1945, with an all new origin story. However, Briefer's comic book goes into limbo after issue 17 (January-February 1949).


☞ In *CRUSADER FROM MARS*, on the scientifically advanced 4th planet, Tarka and Zira are found guilty of murder and for their penance sent to 1950s Earth to fight crime here. *Ziff-Davis* publishes No. 1 (Spring 1952), on sale January 1952, and No. 2 (Fall 1952), on sale August 1952.


☞ At newsstands January 1952, Dell's FOUR COLOR 375 is devoted to Edgar Rice Burrough's *John Carter of Mars*.


☞ Also from FOUR COLOR is issue 378, featuring *Tom Corbett, Space Cadet*. Two other FOUR COLOR issues this year star the Space Cadet--400 (on sale April 1952) and 421 (on sale July 1952). After these 3 try-outs, TOM CORBETT, SPACE CADET begins its run at number 4 (November 1952 - January 1953) and ending at issue 11 (September-November 1954).

 The comics adapt the T.V. series of the same name (1950-1955) set 500 years in the future, aboard the Polaris, a training vessel for the Space Academy's Solar Guard. That series is based on a 1948 Robert A. Heinlein novel, SPACE CADET.


☞ January 1952, Fiction House's *THE SPIRIT* No. 1 (Spring 1952) reprints stories from Will Eisner's THE SPIRIT sections. Four issues come out in 1952, with a final 5th issue on sale at the end of 1953.


☞ *The Phantom* returns to HARVEY COMICS HITS for No. 56 (April 1952), out February 1952. [Harvey]


☞ February 1952, FOUR COLOR 383 has the 1st issue devoted to *Walt Disney's Uncle $crooge*. FOUR COLOR 456 (out January 1953) and 495 (out July 1953) are also McDuck exclusives, before WALT DISNEY'S UNCLE $CROOGE 4 (December 1953 - February 1954)--at newsstands October 1953--begins the official series.


☞ March 1952, *Batman & Superman team-up* in SUPERMAN 76 (May-June 1952)--this story purports to tell how they first discovered each other's secret identity. [D.C./National]


☞ April 1952, ALL AMERICAN WESTERN comes to the end of the trail with No. 126 (June-July 1952). The star of the comic, the masked cowboy hero *Johnny Thunder* (mild-mannered school teacher, John Tane) soon finds another stable, over at ALL STAR WESTERN with No. 67 (October-November 1952). 

Flashback facts: Originally, ALL AMERICAN WESTERN starts out as ALL-AMERICAN COMICS in 1939, the flagship title of Max Gaine's All-American line, before becoming ALL AMERICAN WESTERN with No. 103 (November 1948). 

Flash forward: The title becomes ALL-AMERICAN MEN OF WAR with No. 127 (August-September 1952) but undergoes a numbering change, 3  issues later, as the December 1952 - January 1953 cover dated issue is numbered 2. [D.C./National]


☞ Ajax-Farrell publishes one issue of *ROCKETMAN* (June 1952), on sale April 1952. Rocketman is a new idea, but the stories are altered reprints from PLANET COMICS [Fiction House] and CAPTAIN FLIGHT COMICS [Four Star Publications, an earlier Ajax colophon]. Not to be confused with Rocketman (or Rocket Man) from the early 1940s published by Harry "A" Chesler.


☞ May 1952, *Robin the Boy Wonder* ends his run in STAR SPANGLED COMICS 130 (July 1952) with the end of that title. It's also curtains for Doctor Thirteen. The title becomes STAR-SPANGLED WAR STORIES as of the next issue, 131 (August 1952), but then renumbers four issues later with No.3 (November 1952). [D.C./National]


☞ Bobo, the *Detective Chimp*, begins his series in THE ADVENTURES OF REX THE WONDER DOG No. 4 (July-August 1952), at newsstands May 1952. [D.C./National]


☞ At the end of May, Captain Comet meets *"The Guardians of the Clockwork Universe,"* in STRANGE ADVENTURES 22 (July 1952)

Flash forward: This group of watchers serves as a prototype for the later Guardians of the Universe. [D.C./National]

----------


## Jim Kelly

*late 1952*

☞ As June 1952 begins, the thundering hoofbeats of *THE LONE RANGER'S FAMOUS HORSE HI-YO SILVER* arrive--numbered 3 (July-September 1952), on account of 2 try-outs in FOUR COLOR--369 (on sale December 1951) and 392 (on sale March 1952). The SILVER series runs until issue 36 (October-December 1960). [Dell]


☞ The 1st issue of *THE PHANTOM STRANGER* (August-September 1952) goes on sale June 1952, with the title lasting for 6 issues. The Stranger has the annoying habit of popping up out of nowhere and exposing some shenanigans in his various mystery tales. 

Flash forward: The man of mystery returns in 1969. [D.C./National]


☞ Dell FOUR COLOR 424 is a *Flash Gordon* ish, on sale July 1952. Another follows the next year with FOUR COLOR 512, on sale September 1953.


☞ July 24th, 1952, in theatres, *BLACKHAWK: FEARLESS CHAMPION OF FREEDOM*, a serial, features Kirk Alyn (of Superman fame) as the title character. [Sam Katzman Productions]


☞ COWBOY WESTERN COMICS becomes SPACE WESTERN COMICS as of No. 40 (October 1952), on sale August 1952. The star of this weird sci-fi western hybrid is *Spurs Jackson and His Space Vigilantes*--the cast of supporting characters includes Queen Thula, Hank Roper and Strong Bow. The final issue under this title is 45 (August 1953), after which it reverts back to COWBOY WESTERN COMICS. 

Flashback fact: Originally, in 1944, this title starts out as YELLOWJACKET, starring the titular super-hero (alias Vince Harley) and others of his ilk--not to be confused with the later Marvel characters with Yellowjacket codenames. [Charlton]


☞ Beginning August 1952, *UNDERCOVER GIRL* appears in 3 issues, numbered 5 - 7, the last issue on sale July 1954. The title reprints stories of Undercover Girl (Starr Flagg) from the 1947 series, MANHUNT. [Magazine Enterprises]


☞ On sale August 1952, HARVEY COMICS HITS 61 (October 1952) is also called *CASPER, THE FRIENDLY GHOST* 6, the first Harvey issue, picking up the numbering from the St. John run.

Flashback facts: A production of Paramount's Famous Studios, the 1st Casper cartoon is released on November 15th, 1945. Not an overnight sensation, Casper's star rises in the early 1950s.

Flash forward: Once in the hands of Harvey's editors, writers and artists, Casper's world expands to include many other characters, including Wendy, the Good Little Witch, and Spooky, the Tuff Little Ghost.


☞ The 1st episode of *THE ADVENTURES OF SUPERMAN*, starring George Reeves, airs on September 19th, 1952. [Distributed by Motion Pictures for Television, Inc.]


☞ The last of Will Eisner's *THE SPIRIT* sections appears inside October 5th, 1952, newspapers. 

Flashback Facts: The Spirit is created by Will Eisner and THE SPIRIT sections are carried as Sunday supplements in newspapers, beginning June 2nd 1940. [Distributed by the Register and Tribune Syndicate]


☞ SUPERMAN 80 (January-February 1953) presents *"Superman's Big Brother,"* Halk Kar, on sale November 1952. 

Flash forward: This story is later rehashed for Mon-El's origin story. [D.C./National]


☞ Coming out in time for American Thanksgiving in 1952, with Captain Marvel on the cover, issue 7 of *XMAS COMICS* is the last for this Fawcett annual. 

Behind the scenes: Consisting of 196 pages, the annuals are made by taking whatever unsold copies of Fawcett comics they have from the previous year and binding them together as one large comic book inside a Christmas themed cover. Six 32 page comics, plus one cover, makes 196 pages. Individual copies vary in content, as a result. Previous XMAS COMICS annuals come out in 1941, 1942, 1947, 1949, 1950 and 1951.


☞ *ZIP JET* uses altered reprints from early Harry "A" Chesler comics (circa 1944), including those featuring Chesler's Rocket Man. There are 2 issues--No. 1 (February 1953), on sale December 1952, and No. 2 (May 1953), on sale March 1953. [St. John]

----------


## Jim Kelly

*early 1953*

☞ The 1st issue of Charlton's *ATOMIC MOUSE* (March 1953) is available January 1953. The title lasts until issue 52 (February 1963).


☞ At newsstands January 1953, *MASTER COMICS* 133 (April 1953), starring Capt. Marvel, Jr., is the last issue. [Fawcett]


☞ *"Superduperman"* appears in the 4th issue of MAD (April-May 1953). [E.C.]


☞ John Hunter is *MAN O' MARS* fighting a Martian occupation of Earth in the 21st century. Other features in this one shot are Star Pirate and Space Rangers, on sale February 1953. Published by *Fiction House* as time grows short for the company--in 1954 it will be gone. 


☞ March 1953, *Hillman's AIRBOY COMICS* comes to an end with issue 111 (May 1953), which is also the end for the publisher. 

Flashback facts: The title begins as AIR FIGHTERS COMICS, but in the 2nd issue (November 1942), Airboy makes his 1st appearance and soon takes over the title. The teen-age flying ace, Davy Nelson, invents an ornithopter--an airplane with bat-like wings that flap. 

The end of AIRBOY also brings to a close *the Heap* back-up feature. The muck monster 1st shambles in AIR FIGHTERS 3 (December 1942) in the SkyWolf feature and soon becomes encrusted in AIRBOY COMICS.


☞ *WHIZ COMICS* 155 (June 1953), starring *Captain Marvel*, is the last issue--on sale March 1953. [Fawcett]


☞ *CAPTAIN MARVEL, JR.*, comes to the end of his own title, with issue 119 (June 1953)--sold by Freddy Freeman at his newsstand in March 1953. [Fawcett]


☞ Beginning April 1953, Star Publications acquires the rights to Cosmo Cat from Fox and the *"Super Cat"* becomes the cover featured star from FRISKY ANIMALS 54 (June 1953) to the final issue 58 (March 1954). All the stories are reprints from Cosmo's days at Fox--his debut there is in the 1st issue of ALL TOP COMICS (Spring 1946). The end of FRISKY ANIMALS marks the end of *Star Publications*.


☞ Speed Carter is *SPACEMAN*, captain of the Space Sentinels, an intergalactic peace keeping force in 2075. The 1st issue (September 1953) comes out May 1953; issue 6 (July 1954) is the last issue. [Timely/Atlas/Marvel]


☞ *"The Manhunter from Mars"* meets the Dynamic Duo in BATMAN 78 (August-September 1953), out June 1953. This Manhunter is Roh Kar, not J'Onn J'Onzz, but probably the prototype for the later character. [D.C./National]


☞ Dell FOUR COLOR 375 has another *John Carter of Mars* issue, on sale June 1953.

----------


## Jim Kelly

*late 1953*

☞ Available July 1953, *Little Lotta* and *Ri¢hie Ri¢h* make their 1st appearances in *LITTLE DOT* No. 1 (September 1953).

Flashback fact: Little Dot 1st appears in LITTLE MAX COMICS No. 1 (October 1949). Little Max is in turn a spin-off from JOE PALOOKA.

Flash forward: While content to remain in the titles of other characters in the '50s, the Poor Little Rich Boy proves the most successful of the lot as his riches multiply in the '60s with a wealth of new titles, beginning with RICHIE RICH No. 1 (November 1960). [Harvey]


☞ On sale July 1953, *DOLL MAN* 47 (October 1953) is the final bow for the Tiny Titan, which means it's curtains for *Torchy* Todd's back-up series, as well. 

Flashback facts: Doll Man makes his 1st bow in FEATURE COMICS 27 (December 1939). In reality scientist Darrell Dane, he can shrink--in his early stories, he does this with the help of a drug, but soon he's able to do so at will. The Mighty Mite is rewarded with his own title originally called DOLL MAN QUARTERLY No. 1 (Fall 1941). Paper shortages force a hiatus on DOLL MAN after issue 7 (Autumn 1943). The title returns following the war with issue 8 (Spring 1946). [Quality]


☞ July 1953, Dell's FOUR COLOR 496 is devoted to the *Green Hornet*, based on the Mutual radio series which has ended 6 months earlier. 

Flashback facts: THE GREEN HORNET radio series begins April 12th, 1938. In reality Britt Reid is the son of Dan Reid, Jr., the nephew of John Reid the name of the man better known as the Lone Ranger, meaning the original Green Hornet is the great nephew of that masked stranger. 

Previously, Harvey's GREEN HORNET COMICS runs from 1942 to 1949 and a total of 41 issues.


☞ July 1953, it's *THREE DIMENSION COMICS* No. 1 (September 1953) starring Mighty Mouse and including free "3-D Mighty Mouse Space Goggles."

Behind the scenes: Creative partners Joe Kubert and Norman Maurer, at St. John, are inspired to make three dimension comics. Norms brother, Leonard Maurer, knows how to do it with what they call *"3-D Illustereo"* They take the idea to their publisher, Archer St. John, and he rents two floors of office space on Third Avenue just for production of 3 dimensional funnies. And so the big fad begins.

Meanwhile, William Gaines believes he has the patent rights for the process and pursues legal action against St. John.  In the midst of these legal and financial woes, Archer St. John dies in 1955. The publishing house survives for a couple years more before its own death in 1957.


☞ In August of 1953, *the Human Torch* & *Toro*, the *Sub-Mariner*, *Captain America* & *Bucky* all return in their own features for YOUNG MEN 24 (December 1953). They continue to appear in that title until the last issue, 28 (June 1954), on sale February 1954. [Timely/Atlas/Marvel]


☞ *CAPTAIN MARVEL ADVENTURES* comes to the end of the road with issue 150 (November 1953), on sale August 1953. [Fawcett]


☞ Fawcett publishes the last issue of *THE MARVEL FAMILY* No. 89 in September 1953--that's it for the three Cheeses. 

Behind the scenes: Fawcett throws in the towel and makes an agreement with National Comics (D.C.) not to publish anymore Captain Marvel stories. In response to the loss of the Original Captain Marvel, the U.K. publisher, Len Miller & Son, launches MARVELMAN, in 1954, to fill the gap.


☞ *"Bat Boy and Rubin"* star in issue 8 of E.C.'s MAD (December 1953 - January 1954), on sale September 1953.


☞ *THREE DIMENSION ADVENTURES* featuring reprints of Superman stories in blues and reds is the National Comics (D.C.) offering in the three dimensional fad, coming out in September 1953. In the next month, 3-D BATMAN comes out. 


☞ Harvey releases *CAPTAIN 3-D*, a "3-D" one-shot from the extra-dimensional minds of Joe Simon and Jack Kirby, on sale October 1953. In this comic, Captain 3-D is the Chosen One, who springs from the _Book of D_ to fight the Cat People. Danny Davis is the new guardian for the _Book of D_.


☞ On sale October 1953, FAWCETT'S FUNNY ANIMALS 83 (January 1954)--including *Hoppy the Marvel Bunny*--is the last issue from the publisher. 

Flash forward: Fawcett stops publishing any comic books for awhile--but Fawcett Publications is a much bigger business, beyond comic books, and they soon have a new Fawcett comics imprint, also known as Hallden, starting in 1958, although it almost exclusively publishes Dennis the Menace content (the Hank Ketchum character not to be confused with the British Dennis the Menace created for THE BEANO).


☞ October 1953, in the 1st issue of *SUPER-BRAT* (January 1954), little Ollie Orwell is a real menace, but one day in an old chest he finds a red cape that gives him super-powers and he becomes Super-Brat. His adventures continue until the fourth and final issue (July 1954). This is one of the last new titles published by *Toby Press* as they will go out of business in 1955.


☞ The *Robotman* feature in DETECTIVE COMICS comes to an end with issue 202 (December 1953), at newsstands October 1953. 

Flashback fact: The hero debuts in STAR-SPANGLED COMICS 7 (April 1942). When criminals kill Dr. Robert Crane, his brain is put in the body of a robot. Fighting crime as Robotman, he disguises his robot form to look human as his alter-ego Paul Dennis. 

Flash forward: A second Robotman (Cliff Steele) is a member of the Doom Patrol, when they get their start in MY GREATEST ADVENTURE 80 (June 1963). [D.C./National]

----------


## Jim Kelly

*early 1954*

☞ Joe Simon and Jack Kirby's *THE FIGHTING AMERICAN* (April-May 1954), from the Prize Group, goes on sale in January 1954. When the wounded war hero Johnny Flagg is killed by his enemies, the U.S. government uses his corpse for their new science experiment, transferring the essence of weakling Nelson Flagg, the dead hero's younger brother, into Johnny's body, creating the Fighting American. The patriotic super-hero's sidekick is *Speedboy the Wonder Kid*. The series ends with issue 7 (April - May 1955).


☞ On sale in January 1954, *THE HUMAN TORCH*, along with Toro, returns to newsstands with No. 36 (April 1954) and continues for 2 more issues. 

Flashback facts: Unlike the later Human Torch (Johnny Storm), this one is not human--he's an android, who makes his debut in MARVEL COMICS No. 1 (October 1939), on sale at the end of August 1939--the title becomes MARVEL MYSTERY COMICS with the next issue. The Torch also takes on a kid partner, Toro, who is not an android. THE HUMAN TORCH solo title runs from No. 1 (Fall 1940) until No. 35 (March 1949), on sale December 1948, before its extended hiatus.

Flash forward: The original Human Torch next returns in FANTASTIC FOUR ANNUAL 4 (November 1966). As well, a copy of his android body is used to build the Vision in the Avengers--not to be confused with the 1940s Vision (Aarkus). [Timely/Atlas/Marvel]


☞ Also on the newsstands at the same time in January, *SUB-MARINER* returns for a proper run, starting at No. 33 (April 1954). But No. 42 (October 1955) sinks the series for good. 

Flashback facts: In 1939, First Funnies, Inc., creates the 1st Sub-Mariner tale for a giveaway comic--MOTION PICTURE FUNNIES WEEKLY, to be distributed in movie theatres, but that never pans out, so they expand the tale for MARVEL COMICS No. 1 (October 1939)--the same comic as the Human Torch. The water and fire guys don't mix well and soon get into a lot of punch-ups. Also known as Prince Namor, the anti-hero from Atlantis wins his own series, THE SUB-MARINER: Nos.1 (Spring 1941) - 32 (June 1949).

Flash forward: The May 1962 cover dated FANTASTIC FOUR 4 revives Namor once more. [Timely/Atlas/Marvel]


☞ And in January 1954, the *CAPTAIN AMERICA* title comes back for 3 issues, as of No. 76 (May 1954), with Steve Rogers & Bucky Barnes in new adventures. 

Flashback fact: A proverbial 90 pound weakling, Steve Rogers is given a super-soldier serum that turns him into a real he-man, in the 1st issue of CAPTAIN AMERICA (March 1940), on sale December 1941. Joining him in his army life and his super crusade is young Bucky. The last couple of issues before its suspension are called CAPTAIN AMERICA'S WEIRD TALES, the final, before this revival, No. 75 (February 1950) is on sale November 1949. 

Flash forward: Captain America lives again in THE AVENGERS 4 (March 1964). [Timely/Atlas/Marvel]


☞ Meanwhile, the last 2 issues of the ongoing *MEN'S ADVENTURES* has stories of the Human Torch, the Sub-Mariner and Captain America--ish 27 (May 1954), on sale January 1954, and ish 28 (July 1954), on sale March 1954. [Timely/Atlas/Marvel]


☞ Early 1954 is the 1st issue of *THE MASKED RANGER* (April 1954), a copy of the Lone Ranger, with his horse Streak and his hound Thunder. Also in the title is the *Crimson Avenger* back-up feature--not to be confused with the D.C. super-hero of the same name, this "Crimson Avenger" is a Native American who fights for justice in the Old West. The title lasts for nine issues--the last cover dated August 1955. From *Premier Magazines*, the publisher only lasts from 1954 to 1956--putting out comics that try to copy the more successful titles from the big guns.


☞ February 1954, Charlton resumes publication of FUNNY ANIMALS from the defunct Fawcett, starting as of No. 84 (April 1954). *The Rabbit Formerly Known As Hoppy The Marvel Bunny* is no longer called that and loses the thunder bolt from his chest, but continues to appear in this title as variously "Hoppy", "Happy", "Happy the Magic Bunny" and others.


☞ Behind the scenes: Spring of 1954 sees the release of *SEDUCTION OF THE INNOCENT*, by Fredric Wertham which brings to a head the growing animosity toward comic books. Following this, the U.S. Senate Judiciary Committee's Subcommittee on Juvenile Delinquency holds public hearings on April 21st and 22nd and June 4th, 1954, in New York to investigate the comic book industry.


☞ April 1954, *COMIC CAVALCADE* 63 (June-July 1954) is the final issue.

Flashback facts:  The comic is the shared habitat of many D.C. fauna, including Fauntleroy Fox, Crawford Crow, Nutsy Squirrel, Dodo and the Frog. However, COMIC CAVALCADE starts out starring the Flash, Green Lantern and Wonder Woman.

Flash Forward: THE FOX AND THE CROW has the longest run of all the publisher's funny animal titles, from 1951 to 1968, a total of 108 issues, before STANLEY AND HIS MONSTER finish off the series. [D.C./National]


☞ May 1954, *Superman & Batman* begin sharing their adventures in the pages of WORLD'S FINEST COMICS with issue 71 (July-August 1954). 

Behind the scenes: The title goes down to 10 cents, from 15 cents, as of this issue which means there are less pages, so teaming up the 2 favourite heroes is a way to economize. [D.C./National]


☞ From Joe Simon & Jack Kirby's new (but short-lived) publishing house, Mainline, comes *BULLS EYE* No. 1 (July-August 1954), subtitled Western Scout, on sale May 1954. A green-garbed archer in the style of Robin Hood, Bulls Eye (sic, no apostrophe) is another masked cowboy mystery man. Never called anything but Bulls Eye by his grandfather (his only parental figure, a la Kamandi), the young man later assumes the alias of a peddler named Panhandle Pete. After issue 4, with the failure of Mainline, the title is acquired by Charlton, but ends with issue 7 (August 1955).


☞ *COMMANDER BATTLE AND THE ATOMIC SUB* is kind of like a cross between CHALLENGERS OF THE UNKNOWN and VOYAGE TO THE BOTTOM OF THE SEA, before either of those existed. The Atomic Commandos are "Bill" (a.k.a. Commander Battle), "Doc," "Champ" and "Tony." These four run the Atomic Sub, fighting the "Reds" in the Cold War with high tech weapons. The 1st issue (July-August 1954) goes on sale May 1954, but the series only lasts 7 issues.


☞ May 1954, *"Plastic Sam"* is in MAD 14 (August 1954). [E.C.]


☞ The beloved *Space Cabbie* makes his first appearance in MYSTERY IN SPACE 21 (August-September 1954), for hire June 1954. This hack in space picks up fares in the 22nd century. [D.C./National]

----------


## Jim Kelly

*late 1954*

☞ Thanks to his popularity on the T.V. series as *SUPERMAN'S PAL, JIMMY OLSEN* begins the long run of his own title, with issue 1 (September-October 1954) available July 1954. 

Flash forward: The title lasts until 1974 when it becomes SUPERMAN FAMILY, as of issue 164 (April-May 1974). [D.C./National]


☞ At the end of July 1954, after her appearance in DETECTIVE COMICS 211 (September 1954), *Catwoman* (Selina Kyle) goes away for more than a decade. [D.C./National]


☞*Dick Briefer's FRANKENSTEIN* ends with issue 33 (October-November 1954), at newsstands August 1954. After returning in 1952 to exploit the horror comics trend, the growing sentiment against violent comic books undermines the monster mag.


☞ On sale August 1954, STRANGE ADVENTURES 49 (October 1954) has the last *Captain Comet* (Adam Blake) story. Adam's previous appearances are in issues 9 - 44 and 46. [D.C./National]


☞ Ajax-Farrell begins publication of *BLACK COBRA* with issue 1 (October-November 1954)--followed by 2 [numbered 6] (December 1954 - January 1955) and 3 (March 1955).

Flashback facts: Originally, the Black Cobra is a feature in DYNAMIC COMICS 1 (October 1941), from Harry "A" Chesler. Then Four Star Publications [an Ajax-Farrell imprint] reprints that story in CAPTAIN FLIGHT COMICS 6 (January 1945) and continues his adventures in subsequent issues, until that title ends with issue 11 (February-March 1947). 

Some of the stories in the Ajax BLACK COBRA are reprints from CAPTAIN FLIGHT COMICS, but with major alterations. Originally, Black Cobra's secret identity is Jim Hornsby, but now he's Steve Drake; Jim's younger brother, Bob Hornsby, is Kid Cobra originally but he's unnamed in the reprint; Hornsby works for the D.A., whereas Drake works for the F.B.I.


☞ *Blue Beetle* (Dan Garrett) turns up in SPACE ADVENTURES 13 (October-November 1954), at newsstands August 1954--and in the next issue 14 (January 1955), before winning his own title. [Charlton]


☞ On sale September 1954, ACTION COMICS 198 (November 1954) brings the *Vigilante* back-up series to a close.

Flashback fact: "The Prairie Troubadour," singing cowboy Greg Saunders, after his father is killed by a gang of stage-coach robbers, becomes the Vigilante, in ACTION COMICS 42 (November 1941). [D.C./National]


☞ Ajax-Farrell launches *PHANTOM LADY* with issue 5 (December 1954 - January 1955), on sale October 1954, with mostly new stories of Fox's version of Sandra Knight. The numbers then shift to 2, 3 and finally 4 (June 1955). Kind of daring for Ajax-Farrell, given Phantom Lady was one of those singled out for damnation by SEDUCTION OF THE INNOCENT. 

Flashback facts: Phantom Lady is originally created by the Iger shop for Quality Comics, in POLICE COMICS No. 1 (August 1941), but Victor Fox later gets the rights and gives PHANTOM LADY her own title, starting as of issue 13 (August 1947) until 23 (April 1949). Matt Baker is the best known artist on the Fox version, where she has a different costume from the Quality version--blue and red rather than yellow and green--and "headlights" as the teen-agers of the day delicately put it.


☞ Ajax-Farrell publishes *THE FLAME* beginning with the 1st issue [numbered 5] (December 1954 - January 1955), on sale October 1954, followed by 2 (March 1955) and 3 (May 1955). Kip Adams is the costumed crime-fighter called the Flame--he doesn't seem to be related to the Flame (Gary Preston) created by Will Eisner and Lou Fine for Fox in 1939; however, they look similar.


☞ Behind the scenes: Fearing government imposed regulation, in October 1954, comic book publishers devise the *Comics Code Authority* to censor themselves and give their comics the seal of approval. Adults breathe a little easier knowing that young Johnny next door, after reading BABY HUEY under the covers with a flashlight, isn't going to come and murder them in their sleep.


☞ Johnny Chambers is *Johnny Quick* to get away from the Code, ending his run in ADVENTURE COMICS 207 (December 1954), out October 1954. 

Flashback fact: The speedster gets his start in MORE FUN COMICS 71 (September 1941). By saying a mathematical formula, "3X2(9YZ)4A", Chambers becomes Quick. [D.C./National]


☞ December 1954, Charlton's THE THING is retitled *BLUE BEETLE* with issue 18 (February 1955) and continues under that title through issue 21 (August 1955). Featuring the Dan Garrett version of the character, the 1st two issues use reprints from the 1940s Fox series but the last two issues have new stories. The title then switches to MR. MUSCLES in 1956. 


☞ On sale at the end of 1954, DETECTIVE COMICS 215 (January 1955) presents *"The Batmen of All Nations"*--costumed crimefighters from around the world who have modelled themselves after the Caped Crusader. [D.C./National]


☞ THRILLS OF TOMORROW reprints stories from *Simon & Kirby's STUNTMAN* title (1946) in issue 19 (February 1955), on sale December 1954, and 20 (April 1955), on sale February 1955, which is the last issue. Fred Drake was part of a trapeze trio act called "The Flying Apollos" when his partners fell to their deaths, their trapeze wires deliberately sabotaged. Drake gets a job as movie star Don Daring's stunt double and assumes the costumed identity of Stuntman to hunt down the killer of the Apollos. [Harvey]


☞ December 26th, 1954, the last episode of *THE SHADOW* airs on the Mutual radio network. 

Flashback facts: Originally, the Shadow is the host of the DETECTIVE STORY HOUR (with radio plays based on Street & Smith pulps), 1st airing on July 31st, 1931. After many other hosting gigs, THE SHADOW, starring Orson Welles as Lamont Cranston, alias the Shadow, airs on the Mutual network, beginning September 26th, 1937.

----------


## Jim Kelly

*The Fall and Rise of the Supers*
(timeline determined by on sale dates rather than cover dates)

Post-Code Comics, 1955 - 1959

Overview: The Comics Code now in full force, publishers must adapt to the new conditions or perish. Some publishers already had censorship codes, so it's not that much different with the new Comics Code Authority. For publishers like William Gaines, the petty rules are too much. Perhaps because publishers are restrained in what they can publish, super-heroes start to look like an attractive option again.

----------


## Jim Kelly

*early 1955*

☞ January 1955, forced by the Code to abandon their "New Trend", E.C. starts what they call their *"New Direction"* comics--these include ACES HIGH, EXTRA!, IMPACT, M.D., PSYCHOANALYSIS and VALOR. None of these last more than 5 issues and by the end of the year William Gaines has had it and quits publishing colour comic books that require Code approval. He goes all the way MAD.


☞ Based on the 1954 T.V. show of the same name, *Rocky Jones, Space Ranger*, begins in SPACE ADVENTURES 15 (March 1955), on sale January 1955. Rocky Jones ends in issue 18 (September 1955). [Charlton]


☞ Atlas launches their own *BLACK KNIGHT*, the 1st issue (May 1955) on sale January 1955. The series only lasts for 5 issues, the final issue (April 1956) on sale at the end of 1955. Set in the days of King Arthur, the hero maintains a double identity as the bumbling Sir Percy of Scandia and as the valiant Black Knight. 

Flash forward: This original Black Knight is a distant relation of other characters in the Marvel Universe who become the Black Knight in present day, some are heroes and some are villains. Not to be confused with Black Knights from other publishers (it's a common name).


☞ At newsstands January 1955, *Krypto*, "the Super-Dog from Krypton," arrives on Earth in ADVENTURE COMICS 210 (March 1955). [D.C./National]


☞ Three different SUPERMAN promotional mini-comics (numbered 1, 1A, 1B) are in *Kellogg's Sugar Smacks*, as of January 1955. [D.C./National; Kellogg's]


☞ At some newsstands, beginning in January 1955, you might be lucky enough to find *WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABOUT THIS COMICS SEAL OF APPROVAL?*--a 4  page giveaway comic from National Comics (D.C.) explaining the "Approved by the Comics Code Authority" seal.


☞ Although numbered 16 (March 1955), TERRIFIC COMICS had no other issues from Ajax-Farrell--on sale January 1955. It becomes *WONDER BOY* for 2 more issues, 17 (May1955) and 18 (July 1955), before it disappears. Nos. 17 and 18 also have new stories of *Phantom Lady*. Wonder Boy is featured in all 3  issues--this is a revival of a character originally published in NATIONAL COMICS 1 (July 1940) - 26 (November 1942) [Quality] and also in BOMBER COMICS 1 (March 1944) - 4 (Winter 1944-45) [Elliot Publishing]. After his home planet of Viro collided with a star, Wonder Boy fell to Earth in a meteorite. 


☞ February 1955, wealthy scientist Roger Wright dons a crimson costume to fight the "red menace" as *THE AVENGER* in the 1st issue of his mag (April-May 1955) which ends with issue 4 (August-September 1955). Wright's disguise is inspired by a kid's Ghost Rider mask. Both the Avenger and Ghost Rider just happen to be published by the same company, of course, Magazine Enterprises.


☞ Having acquired license to the T.V. character, (Dell's former rights), Prize puts out *TOM CORBETT, SPACE CADET* No. 1 (May-June 1955), on sale February 1955, ending with issue 3 (September-October 1955), on sale May 1955--the month before the last air date for the T.V. series, June 25th, 1955. The series is all over the dial during its run.


☞ At newsstands February 1955, Ajax-Farrell publishes *SAMSON* 12 (April 1955) - 14 (August 1955). This is a revival of the character originally from Fox, beginning in FANTASTIC COMICS 1 (December 1939). *Wonder Boy* also appears in issues 12 and 13, while Ajax's *Rocketman* has a feature in issue 13 (not to be confused with Rocketmen from other publishers).


☞ A young circus performer recovers from his near death injuries and trains his body to physical perfection to become the *STRONGMAN* in the 1st issue (March-April 1955) of his comic book from Magazine Enterprises. His twin mission, to fight crime and to teach youngsters how to become strong like him, ends with issue 4 (September-October 1955).


☞ March 1955, the final issue of *MAD*, No. 23 (May 1955), as a colour comic book has no cover art as such, just the word *THINK* in bold block letters.


☞ On sale March 1955, the one-shot *CONQUEST* (Spring 1955) features period adventures of such lights as Beowulf and Richard the Lion-Heart.  It's one of the last mags launched by *Eastern Color*, the pioneer of the American comic book that begins in 1933 with FAMOUS FUNNIES.

----------


## Jim Kelly

*late 1955*

☞ *"Ace, the Bat-Hound"* makes his 1st appearance in BATMAN 92 (June 1955), at newsstands April 1955. [D.C./National]


☞ The 1st issue of *MASKED RAIDER* (June 1955) is available April 1955. A Lone Ranger type character with Talon, the golden eagle, to assist him, the Raider is eased out of his own comic by BILLY THE KID, which is the new title from number 9 onward; however MASKED RAIDER gets a second chance when his title replaces FRONTIER SCOUT, DAN'L BOONE with issue 14 (August 1958). [Charlton]


☞ Out June 1955, *WESTERN TALES OF BLACK RIDER* 31 (November 1955) is the last ride for the Black Rider (Matthew Masters), as the title changes to GUNSMOKE WESTERN with the next issue. Atlas wasn't kidding with their stable of western heroes and anti-heroes, they also had Ringo Kid, Kid Colt, Rawhide Kid, Two-Gun Kid and Outlaw Kid.

Flashback facts: The 1st ish (August 1948) of this series is called *ALL WINNERS* and stars  Human Torch, Sub-Mariner, Captain America and Blonde Phantom, the 2nd ish (Winter 1948) changes to an all western format and introduces Black Rider, a masked crimefighter in the Old West, who soon rustles the brand.[Timely/Atlas/Marvel]


☞ June 1955, National's leading funny animal comic, *LEADING SCREEN COMICS*, comes to an end with No. 77 (August-September 1955). The headliner, *PETER PORKCHOPS* continues in his own comic until that too ends with No. 62 (December 1960).

Flashback facts: LEADING SCREEN starts as LEADING COMICS (Winter 1941)--home of the Law's Legionnaires--before its conversion to animus funnius. 

Flash forward: Peter Porkchops returns as part of CAPTAIN CARROT'S AMAZING ZOO CREW, in the role of *Pig Iron*, in 1982. [D.C./National]


☞ Charlton publishes *SHERLOCK HOLMES* (October 1955), the 1st issue of two, in June 1955. The back-up feature in No. 1 is Dr. "Bill" Neff, the original Ghost-Breaker. Around this time the publisher also puts out CHARLIE CHAN and SCOTLAND YARD, so maybe they are banking on a popular return to classic detective fiction. 


☞ National Comics (D.C.) launches a new comic of period adventures, *THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD* and the 1st issue (August-September 1955) is on sale June 1955. The premier line-up is the Golden Gladiator, the Viking Prince and the Silent Knight. In that trio, the Silent Knight is the most like a super-hero in that he maintains a double life. When young Brian Kent dons his knight's armour, he keeps silent so as not to give away his true identity. Robin Hood joins the rotation with the 2nd issue, which hastens the Golden Gladiator's decision to take early retirement. 

Flash forward: The title undergoes format changes, becomes a try-out title, then a team-up title and then exclusively a Batman team-up title. 


☞ In the summer of 1955, *ATOMIC RABBIT* is the head liner in his own title, with No. 1 cover dated August 1955. [Charlton]


☞ September 1955, *PAUL TERRY'S MIGHTY MOUSE*, from St. John, comes to its end with issue 67 (November 1955). However, Standard immediately assumes publication of the mag with 68 (March 1956) coming out December 1955, which lasts until issue 83 (July 1959). Standard/Pines is already the publisher of SUPERMOUSE. 

Flashback fact: Note that "Super Mouse" is the original monicker of Mighty Mouse.


☞ At the same time, St. John's *ADVENTURES OF MIGHTY MOUSE* comes to an end with issue 128 (November 1955). Standard also continues that title with 129 (April 1956) until 144 (August 1959). 

Dell takes over this title, beginning with another 144 (October-November 1959). After briefly sojourning with Gold Key in 1962 - 63, this MIGHTY comic returns to Dell in 1964 and ends as MIGHTY MOUSE 172 (October 1968). 

Flashback fact: Note that the original Timely title for this comic, which begins in 1942, is TERRY-TOONS COMICS.


☞ *The Manhunter from Mars* (J'Onn J'Onzz) comes to Earth in DETECTIVE COMICS 225 (November 1955), at newsstands September 1955. The Martian Manhunter assumes the identity of John Jones (funny how that works out), a police detective. This issue is sometimes used to indicate the beginning of the so-called "Silver Age." [D.C./National]


☞ *ARTISTS AND MODELS* is out in theatres November 7th, 1955. Starring Dean Martin, Jerry Lewis, Dorothy Malone and Shirley MacLaine, the motion picture is about comic book writers and artists and addresses the public concern over violence and horror in comics. MacLaine poses as the model for the *"Bat Lady."* National Comics (D.C.) is the publisher of THE ADVENTURES OF DEAN MARTIN AND JERRY LEWIS at this time, yet they never do a movie adaptation--would that they could.

----------


## Jim Kelly

*early 1956*

☞ January 1956, picking up its numbering from BLUE BEETLE, Charlton publishes 2 issues of *MR. MUSCLES*--22 (March 1956) and 23 (August 1956). Written by Jerry Siegel, Mr. Muscles is Brett Carson, the model of physical perfection, his young sidekick is Kid Muscles. There are strong similarities between Mr. Muscles and the previous Strongman from Magazine Enterprises.


☞ Also in January 1956, Charlton continues the numbering from DANNY BLAZE with *NATURE BOY* 3 (March 1956)--"Master of Wind, Rain and Fire." Another character written by Jerry Siegel, this one features John Buscema art. Lost at sea as an infant, Danny Terrell was saved by King Neptune, King Gusto, King Fura, Queen Eartha, Queen Allura, Queen Azura, King Electra, King Friga--respectively rulers of sea, wind, fire, earth, love, sky, electricity, cold--who assist Danny a.k.a. Nature Boy in his heroic mission. Also featured in issue 3 is a new *Blue Beetle* (Dan Garrett) story. NATURE BOY continues for 2 more issues--4 (August 1956) and 5 (February 1957).

Flash forward: Aside from I.W. Publishing using altered reprints of Fox's Blue Beetle for their HUMAN FLY, in 1958, the next appearance of Dan Garrett as the Blue Beetle is in BLUE BEETLE No. 1 (June 1964) from Charlton. However, he's now Dr. Daniel Garrett, an archaeologist who discovers a blue scarab in an ancient Egyptian tomb, which is the source of his powers and not Vitamin 2X.


☞ February 1956, STRANGE ADVENTURES 67 (April 1956) has a cover story where an editor (looking like the real life *Julius Schwartz*) rejects the pitch of yet another science fiction story about Martians on Earth, before the writer giving the pitch reveals himself to be an actual Martian. The cover depicts the Martian at a sci-fi fan party, where everyone's in costume--one of them looks like he could be Captain Comet. [D.C./National]


☞ Also in February 1956, the 1st ish (April-May 1956) of *SUGAR AND SPIKE* from the mind of Sheldon Mayer is for sale. The cat did it. [D.C./National]


☞ Charlton retitles CHARLIE CHAN for 2 issues as *ZAZA THE MYSTIC* starting with No. 10 (April 1956), on sale February 1956. Zaza is a Romani woman with psychic powers who sometimes uses her gifts to solve crimes. All her stories are written by Jerry Siegel.


☞ A theatrical motion picture of *THE LONE RANGER*, starring Clayton Moore and Jay Silverheels, is released on February 25th, 1956. [Wrather Productions, Warner Bros.] 

The movie is based on the hit T.V. series, starring Moore and Silverheels--that begins airing in 1949, itself based on a radio series (1933 - 1956). Dell releases the one-shot THE LONE RANGER MOVIE STORY. As well, Dell has their ongoing LONE RANGER comic which 1st goes on sale November 1947 and continues throughout the 1950s. 


☞ March 1956, DEVIL DOG DUGAN No. 1 (July 1956) is supposed to be a funny book about Marines in the Korean War, it continues for 2 more issues before becoming TALES OF THE MARINES No. 4 (February 1957), but that issue also features Dugan. It seems like this Dugan could be an early prototype for *Dum Dum Dugan* in NICK FURY'S HOWLING COMMANDOS, which comes out in 1963. The names are similar at least. [Timely/Atlas/Marvel]


☞ On sale April 1956, Atlas adds another starlet to their line-up, *SHERRY THE SHOWGIRL*. However, despite the likes of Dan DeCarlo and Al Hartley providing the glamour shots, the blonde *Sherry Storm* (any relation to Sue and Johnny?) is gone after seven issues.

----------


## Jim Kelly

*late 1956*

☞ *"The Batwoman"* makes her debut in DETECTIVE COMICS 233 (July 1956), on sale May 1956. In reality a former circus performer, now rich thanks to the will of a wealthy uncle, Kathy Kane becomes a caped crimefighter in Gotham City. [D.C./National]


☞ Charlton publishes the 1st issue of *TALES OF THE MYSTERIOUS TRAVELER* (August 1956), at newsstands June 1956. The mystery anthology is hosted by the eponymous Mysterious Traveler, a mystery man in hat and trench coat much like the Phantom Stranger. The title lasts for 13 issues, the final unlucky issue (June 1959) on sale April 1959. 

Flashback facts: THE MYSTERIOUS TRAVELER anthology was broadcast on radio by Mutual, from December 5th, 1943, until September 16th, 1952. As Charlton doesn't acknowledge the radio series in their comic book, it seems that they haven't licensed the name--probably assuming the Mysterious Traveler to be in the public domain. 

Flash forward: Two more issues, 14 and 15, were published by Charlton in 1985.


☞ June 1956 sees the 1st issue of *YELLOW CLAW* (October 1956), which ends with issue 4 (April 1957). Not to be confused with *the Claw* created by Jack Cole for Lev Gleason comics, 1st appearing in SILVER STREAK COMICS 1 (December 1939) and subsequently in DAREDEVIL COMICS. The Yellow Claw is not as monstrous as the Claw, but still an odious Fu Manchu style stereotype, he will later become part of the Marvel Universe. [Timely/Atlas/Marvel]


☞ *The Flash* (Barry Allen) debuts in SHOWCASE No. 4 (September-October 1956), at newsstands July 1956. He also appears in Nos. 8, 13 and 14 before winning his own title. 

Flash facts: SHOWCASE is launched as a try-out magazine, with the National Comics editors taking turns introducing their own concepts. This issue is given over to Julius Schwartz who uses the opportunity to revive the Flash, but in the form of the more modern police scientist, Barry Allen. As a comic book fan who reads the old FLASH COMICS, when Barry gets his speed powers he naturally names himself after the Jay Garrick super-hero in those old comics. This issue is sometimes used to indicate the beginning of the so-called "Silver Age." [D.C./National]


☞ August 1956, *PLASTIC MAN* 64 (November 1956) is the last issue of Jack Cole's Pliable Policeman published by Quality. *BLACKHAWK* 107 (December 1956) is the last Quality issue of that title, yet National Comics (D.C) picks up publishing the comic without missing a beat as of 108 (January 1957). They also continue G.I. COMBAT, HEART THROBS and even ROBIN HOOD. And although National introduces Elastic Lad in 1958 and Elongated Man in 1960, Plas is left in limbo.


☞ *"Aquaman's Undersea Partner"* introduces a heroic octopus as Arthur Curry's eager sidekick--later to be named *Topo*--in ADVENTURE COMICS 229 (October 1956), on sale at the end of August 1956. [D.C./National]


☞ Created by Dave Wood and Jack Kirby, the *Challengers of the Unknown* get their 1st try-out in SHOWCASE 6 (January-February 1957), at newsstands November 1956. Prof Haley, Rocky Davis, Red Ryan and Ace Morgan, after surviving an airplane crash that should have killed them, believe they are living on borrowed time. The Challs have no super-powers to speak of, but there are certain similarities between them and the later Fantastic Four, another Kirby co-creation. [D.C./National]

----------


## Jim Kelly

*early 1957*

☞ January 1957, "Superman's Neighbors" establishes that Clark Kent lives at *344 Clinton Street*, SUPERMAN 112 (March 1957). 

Flash forward: This address is revived in 1971 and beyond.


☞ *"Lucy and Superman,"* an episode of I LOVE LUCY, first airs on January 14th, 1957. When Lucy wants to surprise Little Ricky by having Superman show up for his birthday party, she dresses as the Man of Steel herself, but then the real Superman arrives at the party.


☞ At newsstands April 1957 is the last issue of *MARVEL TALES*--No. 159 (August 1957).

Flashback fact: The 1st issue in this run is *MARVEL COMICS* (October 1939), on sale at the end of August 1939--the comic that started it all.


☞ Starting May 1957, having been BLACK CAT COMICS and BLACK CAT MYSTERY, the title is now called *BLACK CAT MYSTIC* as of issue 58 (July-September 1957) through to the last issue 62 (March 1958). Featuring work by Joe Simon and Jack Kirby, issues 58 and 59 present the Mystic as a ghostly sage named Mr. Zimmer, who seems to be Jewish. 

Flash forward: Seeming to have nine lives, BLACK CAT returns from the grave in 1962; however, the return is brief, only 3  issues, and all the stories are reprints of Black Cat adventures. [Harvey]


☞ May 1957, *"The Club of Heroes"* meet Superman and Batman in WORLD'S FINEST COMICS 89 (July-August 1957)--this is a follow-up to "The Batmen of All Nations" in DETECTIVE COMICS 215 (January 1955). [D.C./National]


☞ *Lois Lane* appears in SHOWCASE 9 (July-August 1957), on sale May 1957, and 10 (September-October 1957), on sale July 1957, prior to securing her own title--SUPERMAN'S GIRL FRIEND, LOIS LANE. [D.C./National]


☞ *THE LONE RANGER* T.V. series starring Clayton Moore and Jay Silverheels, which made its debut on September 15th, 1949, goes off the air with its final episode on June 6th, 1957. [Apex Film Corp., American Broadcasting Company]


☞ June 1957, Ajax acquires Cosmo Cat and gives him his own book, *SUPER-CAT* beginning with issue 1 (August 1957) and ending with issue 4 (May 1958); however, Cosmo only appears on the covers of issue 1 and 2, not inside; issues 3 and 4 have new stories of the costumed kitten. This is one of the last titles published by *Ajax-Farrell* as that publishing house closes up shop.


☞ At newsstands June 1957 is TALES OF THE UNEXPECTED 16 (August 1957) and among the stories is *"The Magic Hammer"* (writer unknown) with art by Jack Kirby, in which Gerald Barnes discovers Thor's hammer and uses it for his own selfish ends before the thunder god himself shows up to reclaim _Mjölnir_. Kirby draws the hammer exactly as he would later for the Marvel Comics version. [D.C./National]


☞ Behind the Scenes: In June 1957, the major magazine distributor, American News Company goes out of business. As this is the distributor of *Atlas Comics* at the time [what had been Timely and would be Marvel], Martin Goodman is left hanging. He has to go to *Independent News*, owned by National Periodical Publications (D.C.), to get them to distribute his comics. They do, but with the stipulation that he may only publish eight titles per month (a limitation that is later relaxed in the 1960s).

----------


## Jim Kelly

*late 1957*

☞ Summer 1957*, cover dated September 1956 but on sale nearly a year later is the belated *DAREDEVIL COMICS* 134 featuring the Little Wise Guys, which is the very last comic published by Lev Gleason.

Flashback facts: Not to be confused with the later Marvel super-hero, the boomerang throwing Daredevil (alias Bart Hill) debuts in SILVER STREAK COMICS 6 (September 1940) and soon finds an enemy in the Claw. They take their fight to DAREDEVIL BATTLES HITLER (July 1941) which becomes DAREDEVIL COMICS the next issue. Issue 13 (October 1942) introduces the Little Wise Guys, a kid gang, with Daredevil acting as their guardian. The Little Wise Guys prove more popular than Daredevil himself and he leaves his own title as of issue 70 (January 1951).

*(According to Mike's Amazing World.) 


☞ Beginning July 1957, Harvey publishes *MAN IN BLACK* 1 (September 1957) - 4 (March 1958). The Man in Black is a kind of Phantom Stranger/Destiny figure who tells the stories of his subjects, but then also intervenes in their lives. In addition, the Weaver has her own feature in the book--essentially a female counterpart of the Man in Black, she's like one of the Fates weaving the outcome of her players.


☞ July 1957, Harvey launches the short-lived anthology (only 6 issues), ALARMING TALES. The 1st ish (September 1957) includes *"The Last Enemy"* by Jack Kirby (story and art). Kirby identifies this as a prototype for his KAMANDI, THE LAST BOY ON EARTH. A time traveller visits the year 2514, where anthropomorphic animals rule the Earth.


☞ Just as *the Phantom* was the 1st guest star in HARVEY COMICS HITS, he's also the 1st star of the relaunched title, *HARVEY HITS* (September 1957), at newsstands July 1957. Subsequent issues of HARVEY HITS to feature the Phantom are 6, 12, 26, 36, 44, 48.


☞ After Professor Milo gives Batman a fear of bats, Bruce Wayne adopts the new crimefighting identity of *Starman* in DETECTIVE COMICS 247 (September 1957), on sale July 1957. This is the 1st appearance of the Professor. 

Flash forward: In the James Robinson STARMAN title (1994 - 2001), this basic idea is revamped for "the Starman of 1951." [D.C./National]


☞ *HOT STUFF, THE LITTLE DEVIL* No. 1 (October 1957) sets fire to the newsstand August 1957--it's the diabolic debut of the diapered demon. Better yet, No. 3 (February 1958) launches the career of *Stumbo the Giant* (a prototype giant appears in the previous issue) and all those in Tiny Town rejoice. [Harvey]


☞ Only 2 issues of *DO YOU BELIEVE IN NIGHTMARES* are published by St. John--issue 1 (November 1957), on sale August 1957, and issue 2 (January-February 1958), on sale November 1957. The anthology features art by Steve Ditko and Dick Ayers. 

Behind the scenes: The legend goes that Al Fago, an editor at Charlton who had just left that company, took these stories and sold them to St. John. T'is an unholy bargain as St. John meets its demise thereafter.


☞ As of August 1957, Charlton's TOM CAT puts on a red cape and becomes *ATOM THE CAT* with issue 9 (October 1957). The title ends at issue 17 (August 1959). It seems Charlton has a lot of faith in anything "atom-ic."


☞ Magazine Enterprises' *MIGHTY ATOM* 1 (November 1957) - 3 (March 1958) reprints stories from their 1946 title THE PIXIES. The creation of Vin Sullivan, *Magazine Enterprises* soon goes out of business in 1958.


☞ The 1st episode of Walt Disney's *ZORRO,* starring Guy William, airs on October 10th, 1957. 


☞ The Caped Crusader becomes a "Super-Batman" when he meets the *Batman of Zur-En-Arrh* in BATMAN 113 (February 1958), on sale December 1957. 

Flash forward: In Grant Morrison's Batman comics (of the early 2000s), this experience is classified in the _Black Casebook_. [D.C./National]


☞ On sale at the end of 1957, Dell FOUR COLOR 882 publishes the 1st issue adapting *Walt Disney's ZORRO* starring Guy Williams. 

Flashback Facts: In the 1950s, prior to the Disney version of the masked swordsman, FOUR COLOR publishes five Zorro issues--425 (out August 1952), 497 (out August 1953), 538 (out January 1954), 574 (out June 1954) and 617 (out January 1955). 

Flash forward: The next FOUR COLOR issues to star Walt's Disney's Zorro are 920 (in April 1958), 933 (in July 1958), 960 (in October 1958), 976 (in February 1959),1003 (in May 1959) and 1037 (in August 1959). There having been seven of the Disney Zorros in FOUR COLOR, when Don Diego finally gets his own comic book, WALT DISNEY'S ZORRO starts at 8 (December 1959 - February 1960).

----------


## Jim Kelly

*early 1958*

☞ At some point in 1958*: *Accepted* (a short-lived publishing house) puts out one issue of *BLUE BOLT* (no cover date), which is all reprints. They also put out WHITE RIDER AND SUPER HORSE issues 5 and 6 reprinted from Novelty Press's BLUE BOLT 1940 series and the Star Publications 1950 reprint title also called WHITE RIDER AND SUPER HORSE.

*(I haven't found specific on sale dates.) 


☞ At some point in 1958*: *I.W. Publishing/Super Comics* reprints the 1954 *SUPER-BRAT* [Toby Press] in six issues, numbered 1, 2, 3, 7, 8, 10. They also publish *THE HUMAN FLY* No. 1, which consists of reprints from Fox's BLUE BEETLE comic--contains no actual Human Fly--a second issue [numbered 10] comes out in 1963 from the same outfit, with more BLUE BEETLE reprints from Fox. And I.W. Publishing/Super Comics puts out PEE-WEE PIXIES No.1 (featuring the Mighty Atom) which reprints the contents of THE PIXIES 3 (Summer 1947) [Magazine Enterprises]--second issue [numbered 8] reprints the contents of THE PIXIES 4 (1947), which was already reprinted in MIGHTY ATOM No. 1 (November 1957) [Magazine Enterprises]. I.W/Super Comics seems to mainly reprint existing material, they go out of business in 1964

*(I haven't found specific on sale dates.) 


☞ The 1st issue of *SUPERMAN'S GIRL FRIEND, LOIS LANE* (March-April 1958) is on sale January 1958. [D.C./National]


☞ The 1st issue of the magazine *FAMOUS MONSTERS OF FILMLAND* is at newsstands February 1958. It's the first magazine title from *Warren Publishing*, which will put out many more magazines with comics content in the 1960s and 1970s--magazines like CREEPY, EERIE and VAMPIRELLA.


☞ Available February 1958 is the 1st ish of *CHALLENGERS OF THE UNKNOWN* (April-May 1958). [D.C./National]


☞ February 1958, *"The Legion of Super-Heroes"* invite Superboy to join their club in the future, in ADVENTURE COMICS 247 (April 1958)--Lightning Lad, Saturn Girl and Cosmic Boy make their 1st appearances here. [D.C./National]


☞ Out March 1958, *WONDER WOMAN* gets a new look thanks to new artists Ross Andru and Mike Esposito, in issue 98 (May 1958). [D.C./National]


☞ Jimmy (Jack Larson) and Lois (Noel Neill) finally get to fly just like Superman (George Reeves) on the final episode of *THE ADVENTURES OF SUPERMAN*, airing April 28th, 1958.


☞ The Man of Steel encounters *Brainiac* for the 1st time and discovers the Bottle City of *Kandor*, in ACTION COMICS 242 (July 1958), on sale May 1958. [D.C./National]


☞ SHOWCASE 15 (July-August 1958) introduces Rick Star the *Space Ranger*. Set in the 22nd century, no one except Rick's girl friend, Myra Mason, and his alien pal, Cryll (a shape shifter), know that he's also the Space Ranger, champion of the solar system. [D.C./National]

----------


## Jim Kelly

*late 1958*

☞ Summer 1958, after a brief hiatus, the former ATOMIC RABBIT returns as *ATOMIC BUNNY* No. 12 (August 1958). The name change brings other cosmetic changes to the super-hare-o--the initials A. R. on his chest become A. B. and his fur turns from black to grey. [Charlton]


☞ June 4th, 1958, *THE LONE RANGER AND THE LOST CITY OF GOLD* opens in theatres, the 2nd movie starring Clayton Moore and Jay Silverheels as the Lone Ranger and Tonto, from their popular T.V. series, which ends a year prior to this date (but survives in reruns).


☞ Jimmy rubs a magic totem and wishes for a *"Supergirl"* in SUPERMAN 123 (August 1958), coming up June 1958. 

Flash forward: Although there are many Superwomen and Supergirls in the comics before this issue, this one is commonly thought to be the prototype for the Girl of Steel who arrives shortly thereafter. [D.C./National]


☞ June 1958, *THE FRIENDLY GHOST, CASPER* gets a new No. 1 (August 1958).

Behind the scenes: July 27th, 1958, Paramount sells the rights to most of their Famous Studio cartoon stars, including Casper and Little Audrey, to Harvey Comics. These cartoons are repackaged, with some new production, for T.V. as *Harvey-Toons*. And the Jack-in-the-Box logo for Harvey becomes engrained in the minds of little children (like me).


☞ The 1st ish of *COSMO THE MERRY MARTIAN* (September 1958) launches July 1958; there are 6 issues. Cosmo and his pal Orbi set out from Mars for Earth. Their space odyssey takes them to the Moon (where they meet the Moonlings), Venus and Jupiter. They are soon joined by Cosmo's sweetheart Astra, Orbi's dog Jojo, and the scientist Professor Thimk. Issue 6 (October 1959), out August 1959, has them defeat Dr. Beatnik's plan to invade Earth and at the end, Cosmo and the gang intend to land on Earth for a visit. But this never happens. 

Flash forward: In 2009, the Merry Martian finally does land on Earth, in ARCHIE & FRIENDS 137 (January 2010) and 138 (February 2010). [Archie]


☞ July 1958, Olsen becomes *"The Elastic Lad"* for the 1st time in SUPERMAN'S PAL, JIMMY OLSEN 31 (September 1958). [D.C./National]


☞ Sometime in August, two *Bizarro* creatures debut, but which can claim to be Bizarro No. 1? In the SUPERMAN newspaper strip, writer Alvin Schwartz introduces the weird opposite of Superman, beginning August 25th, 1958. However, in SUPERBOY 68 (October 1958), on sale August 21st, 1958, writer Otto Binder has the Boy of Steel going up against his Bizarro opposite. 

Flash forward: Bizarro Superman becomes so popular that there's even a Bizarro World, which has its own feature in ADVENTURE COMICS 285 (June 1961) - 299 (August 1962).


☞ September 8th, 1958, the *SKY MASTERS* newspaper strip blasts off. A realistic sci-fi adventure, the strip takes advantage of the new interest in space travel after the launch of Sputnik the year before. [Distributed by George Matthew Adams Service]

Behind the scenes: Editor Jack Schiff, at National Periodicals (D.C.) is asked for a science fiction comic strip. Dave Wood and Jack Kirby already have an unsold strip called SPACE BUSTERS, but Schiff is not satisfied and gets them to produce what becomes SKY MASTERS. Dick Wood, Dave's brother also contributes to the writing, while Wally Wood (unrelated) is brought in to ink, given his talent for outer space scenes. However, there is a dispute over what percentage and how much Schiff and the others should get for the strip. Schiff believes he's owed more. As a result, there's legal action against Kirby, who is left to pay out of pocket and is ultimately forced to quit National.  And that's how *Jack Kirby arrives at Atlas Comics* (which becomes Marvel Comics). 


☞ September 1958, SHOWCASE 17 (November-December 1958) presents *Adam Strange*. A "Man of Two Worlds," Strange is transported instantly from Earth to Rann (in the Alpha-Centauri system) via Zeta Beam. There, he is a hero to the people and he is in love with the beautiful Alanna. Adam's time on Rann is brief, so on Earth, where he's an archaeologist, he must search for the next Zeta Beam, somewhere in the southern hemisphere, to return to Rann and Alanna.[D.C./National]


☞ September 1958, *Atlas launches 3 new anthologies*: STRANGE WORLDS (December 1958)--which only goes for five issues--and the long running TALES OF SUSPENSE (January 1959) and TALES TO ASTONISH (January 1959). WORLDS and early issues of ASTONISH employ the first person narration, like that of MY GREATEST ADVENTURE from their Distinguished Competitor. 


☞ *SUPERMOUSE, THE BIG CHEESE* 45 (Fall 1958), published by Standard, is the final issue. 

Flashback fact: Supermouse is one of the publisher's longest running characters (beginning in 1942) with the title SUPERMOUSE having its start in 1948. 

Flash forward to doom: Variously known as Standard or Pines or Nedor or Better, the publisher becomes defunct by the middle of 1959.


☞ October 1958, *Herbie Popnecker* makes his 1st appearance in FORBIDDEN WORLDS 73 (December 1958), published by the American Comics Group. Herbie next shows up in FORBIDDEN WORLDS 94 (March-April 1961). The seeming antithesis of a super-hero--he's rotund and bespectacled with a bland personality, initially never wearing a gaudy costume (simple white shirt, black tie, blue trousers), always sucking on lollipops--yet Herbie is one of the most compelling characters of the super set. His innumerable powers derive from those lollipops and his genetic superiority. 

Flash forward: The so called "Fat Fury" does eventually get his own title, HERBIE with issue 1 (April-May 1964)--and he acquires a "Fat Fury" super-hero costume in HERBIE 8 (March 1965).


☞ Coming out at the end of November 1958, *"The Green Arrow's" First Case"* gives Oliver Queen a new origin story as he flashes back to when he was marooned on an island and had to master the bow for his survival, in ADVENTURE COMICS 256 (January 1959). 

Flashback fact: Previously, Oliver Queen and Roy Harper become Green Arrow and Speedy together--"The Birth of the Battling Bowmen," MORE FUN COMICS 89 (March 1943). Now that Oliver has his own separate origin, Roy gets his next in "The World's Worst Archer," ADVENTURE COMICS 262 (July 1959). [D.C./National]


☞ At the end of 1958, after a number of trials in SHOWCASE, the *1st issue of THE FLASH* 105 (February-March 1959) appears on newsstands. 

Flashback fact: The issue is numbered 105 because it assumes the numbering of FLASH COMICS which ends with 104 (February 1949) ten years earlier. [D.C./National]

----------


## Jim Kelly

*early 1959*

☞ February 1959, WONDER WOMAN 105 (April 1959) gives a new *"Secret Origin"*, which includes details of her young life as *Wonder Girl*, to be further explored in future issues. 

Flash forward: In so-called "Impossible Tales," Wonder Woman will end up having adventures with younger versions of herself, as Wonder Tot and Wonder Girl. This screwy state of affairs will confuse the creators of the Teen Titans, when they make Wonder Girl one of the Titans. Yet she can't be Princess Diana--so Who is Wonder Girl? [D.C./National]


☞ *"The Rock of Easy Co"* is the initial prototype of Sgt. Rock, appearing in OUR ARMY AT WAR 81 (April 1959), on sale February 1959. [D.C./National]


☞ Hero of the 21st century Space Planeteers, *Tommy Tomorrow* ends his run in ACTION COMICS 251 (April 1959), out February 1959. 

Flashback facts: Tommy makes his debut in REAL FACT COMICS 6 (January-February 1946), although in that story the year is 1960. His continuous run in ACTION COMICS begins with issue 127 (December 1948). [D.C./National]


☞ HOUSE OF MYSTERY 85 (April 1959) features "Stone Sentinels of Giant Island" by *Jack Kirby*, at newsstands February 1959 [D.C./National]. TALES TO ASTONISH 5 (September 1959) features "I Was Trapped by the Things on Easter Island" (plot and script presumably by Stan Lee and Larry) with art by Jack Kirby and Christopher Rule, on sale May 1959 [Timely/Atlas/Marvel]. Both these stories show Kirby's stone giants that look like the statues on Easter Island--this same idea shows up in JOURNEY INTO MYSTERY 83, the first story of *the Mighty Thor*, "The Stone Men from Saturn" by Stan Lee, Larry Lieber, Jack Kirby and Joe Sinnott, on sale June 1962 [Timely/Atlas/Marvel]. 


☞ *Supergirl* arrives on Earth and meets her cousin, Superman, in ACTION COMICS 252 (May 1959), available March 1959. This launches the Supergirl back-up series in ACTION that continues well into the 1960s. [D.C./National]


☞ March 1959, *"Batman Meets Bat-Mite"* for the first time in DETECTIVE COMICS 267 (May 1959). [D.C./National]


☞ *"How Aquaman Got His Powers"* tells a new origin story for the Sea King in ADVENTURE COMICS 260 (May 1959). This story replaces Aquaman's previous origin in MORE FUN COMICS 73 (November 1941), his debut issue. [D.C./National]


☞ April 1959, STRANGE TALES 70 (August 1959) includes *"A Giant Walks the Earth"* by unconfirmed writers (but possibly Stan Lee, plot, and his brother Larry Lieber, script) with art by Jack Kirby and Christopher Rule, which Lee and Kirby identify as a prototype for Giant Man and Hank Pym. [Timely/Atlas/Marvel]


☞ Archie publishes the 1st issue of *THE DOUBLE LIFE OF PRIVATE STRONG* (June 1959), featuring *the Shield* by Joe Simon and Jack Kirby, on sale April 1959. A private in the U.S. Army, Lance Strong discovers that he has super-powers as a result of his father experimenting on him when he was a boy. Simon & Kirby also introduce *the Fly* (Tommy Troy) in a 2 page story. The second issue (August 1959) is also the last issue and again includes a 2 page Fly story.

Behind the scenes: The comic is discontinued when Archie gets a letter from Superman (or rather the lawyers for National Periodicals) claiming that this Shield guy is too much like the Man of Steel. Since Red Circle brings back Lancelot Strong in the 1980s, I'm assuming Supes and Lance signed some sort of peace accord at the U. N. 

Flashback facts: The original Shield, Joe Higgins, makes his debut in the inaugural issue of PEP COMICS (January 1940), on sale November 1939. He's one of the first patriotic super-heroes in comics--appearing before Simon & Kirby's Captain America. And he's a big hit for the publisher then called M.L.J. Magazines [the initials derive from the first names of the publishers--Maurice Coyne, Louis Silberkleit, John L. Goldwater]. The super-hero earns a spin-off quarterly, SHIELD-WIZARD COMICS (shared with another M.L.J. super-hero, the Wizard)--and the Shield takes on a young sidekick, Dusty the Boy Detective. Of course, once Archie Andrews is introduced in PEP COMICS 22 (December 1941), the Riverdale teen and his gang become more popular than the super-heroes--so much so that M.L.J. becomes Archie Comics.


☞ At newsstands May 1959, the 1st issue of *THE FLY* (August 1959) goes on sale. Tommy Troy uses a ring to give him insect powers. Joe Simon, who created the character, claims that Marvel's Spider-Man is inspired by the Fly. 

Flash forward: Through various title changes, this comic will reach issue 50 (October 1967)--then called MIGHTY COMICS. [Archie]


☞ May 1959, FOUR COLOR 1006 presents *Hercules*, based on the movie starring *Steve Reeves*, with sword and sandal art by John Buscema. An Italian production, the movie is released in Italy in 1958, as LE FATICHE DI ERCOLE. In the U.S.A., as HERCULES, it is not released until July 22nd, 1959.


☞ Masked vigilante *Nighthawk* (Hannibal Hawkes) makes his last appearance in WESTERN COMICS 76 (July-August 1959), available May 1959. 

Flashback fact: Nighthawk stars in WESTERN for most of its run, debuting in issue 5 (September-October 1948). [D.C./National]

----------


## Jim Kelly

*late 1959*

☞ *ARCHIE'S MADHOUSE* is another title like all those others that hopes to repeat the success of MAD (Ajax had its own MADHOUSE, in 1957, but that only lasted 3 issues). The 1st issue (September 1959) goes on sale June 1959. Early issues star the Riverdale gang, but the series soon features horror and then super-hero parodies--including Captain Sprocket.


☞ June 1959, THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD 25 (August-September 1959) is the 1st of a 3  issue try-out for the *Suicide Squad*, led by Rick Flag. This seems to be the 1st issue to change the format of the title--previously it features period adventures. Now it's a try-out mag; however, the 2 issues before this are all Viking Prince--one could argue, those are try-outs, too.

Flash forward: The Suicide Squad in its first incarnation is a group of normal non-powered heroes, but in the second incarnation, in 1987, the team is mainly made up of super-villains. [D.C./National]


☞ After his try-outs in SHOWCASE, *Space Ranger* (Rick Starr) takes up residence in TALES OF THE UNEXPECTED for the next 5 years, as of issue 40 (August 1959), on sale June 1959. [D.C./National]


☞ Hal Jordan becomes the *Green Lantern* in SHOWCASE 22 (September-October 1959), on sale in the summer of 1959. A test pilot, Jordan is given a power ring by the dying alien Abin Sur, along with a power battery to recharge the ring. The origins of the ring and battery of power are revealed in subsequent stories. This is the 1st of 3 try-out issues before the launch of the new GREEN LANTERN title in 1960. 

Behind the scenes: Artist Gil Kane models Hal Jordan on movie star Paul Newman.[D.C./National]


☞ Although *SPACE WAR* seems a lot like all the other space anthologies, many of the stories seem to be connected in the same futuristic world, where the Space Patrol is engaged in skirmishes in the solar system. The 1st issue (October 1959) comes out August 1959; runs for 27 issues. [Charlton]


☞ A stowaway aboard Superbaby's rocketship is *"The Super-Monkey from Krypton,"* in SUPERBOY 76 (October 1959), available August 1959. Later to be named "Beppo," if this Primate of Tomorrow arrives on Earth at the very same time as Kal-El, I think that gives him equal standing with Superman vis a vis later arrivals from Krypton. [D.C./National]


☞ On sale October 1959, STRANGE TALES 73 (February 1960) features *"Grottu, King of the Insects"* by uncertain writers (possibly Stan Lee, plot, and Larry Lieber, script) with art by Jack Kirby and Bill Everett--Kirby identifies this tale as a prototype for Ant-Man (Hank Pym). The issue also features "I Was Captured by the Mole Men" (again possibly written by Stan Lee and Larry Lieber) which seems a prototype for Mole Man's appearance in FANTASTIC FOUR No. 1 (November 1961). [Timely/Atlas/Marvel]


☞ *"Meet Kid Flash"* in THE FLASH (December 1959-January 1960), at newsstands October 1959. Wally West gains his speed powers for the 1st time and assumes the identity of Kid Flash. [D.C./National]


☞ October 1959, *The Legion of Super-Heroes* make their second appearance in ADVENTURE COMICS 267 (December 1959). [D.C./National]


☞ *WALT DISNEY'S ZORRO* begins its run at issue 8 (December 1959 - February 1960), at newsstands November 1959. The title lasts until issue 15 (September - November 1961). [Dell]


☞ THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD 28 (February-March 1959) introduces the *Justice League of America*--on sale at the end of 1959--featuring the Flash, Green Lantern, Wonder Woman, Aquaman, Martian Manhunter, Batman, Superman and Snapper Carr.

Behind the scenes: Maybe Snapper is not a full member (it's debatable)--the teen is modelled after Kookie (Edd Byrnes) from the T.V. show 77 SUNSET STRIP (1958 - 64). Editor Julius Schwartz chooses to revive the Justice Society of America, but decides that "League" sounds better than "Society." This is the 1st of 3 issues, before the team gain their own book. 

Flash forward: The 1st issue of JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA (October-November) goes on sale August 1960. [D.C./National]


☞ "The Kid from Atlantis" introduces Aquaman's new partner, *Aqualad* in ADVENTURE COMICS 269 (February 1960), on sale at the very end of 1959. [D.C./National]

----------


## Jim Kelly

The demise of comics publishers in:

*1950*

		Novelty Press 
		Temerson 
		D.S. Publishing 

*1951*

		Fox

*1952*

		Nation-Wide (starts 1950)

*1953*

		Star Publications
		Fawcett
		Hillman

*1954*

		Fiction House
		Youthful
		Comic Media (starts 1950)

*1955*

		Orbit
		Toby
		E.C. (as a regular comic book publisher)
		Story Comics (starts 1951)
		Mainline (starts 1954)

*1956*

		Avon 
		Quality
		Lev Gleason
		Premier Magazines (starts 1954)
		Eastern Color (the oldest comic book publisher, starts 1933)
		Superior (Canadian, starts 1945 publishing new material but by the 1950s they mainly republish American titles for the Canadian market)

*1957*

		Ajax-Farrell
		St. John

*1958*

		Magazine Enterprises
		Accepted (starts 1958)

*1959*

		Standard/Pines

----------

